
Ask HN: Where can I buy a small software company? - bluedevil2k
So I currently have a software company that spins off a lot of cash and doesn&#x27;t require much time to keep it running. I&#x27;d like to buy another software company &#x2F; software product that I can work on and grow and make more money.<p>The problem, though, is wading through the crap that&#x27;s out there on sites like flippa.  Are there sites that have good, solid businesses for sale in the $50k - $500k range?  A successful side project that the owner doesn&#x27;t have time for any more?
======
gigatexal
You should talk to the people at tiny.website — they buy companies you’re
talking about. Maybe they’ll let you partner with them?

